# Shoulder Bursitis, what now?



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

So, I was riding my road bike the other day at 5am in route to a meeting point for a group ride. I was minding my own business siping some water, pedaling through a quiet neighborhood when all of a sudden Im sliding on concrete. I get back up quickly and notice there is now a speed bump where there used to be none. I failed to see it in the darkness and with my eyes aimed at the tree tops while drinking water. I noticed off the bat I had some road rash on my left arm and hip but felt no other issue. I went ahead to finish the group ride. In the next few days I noticed a small pain in the left shoulder area when I did movements such as putting on a t shirt. Its been about a month from that incident now and the pain has gotten worse. I get a stinging sharp pain when doing the t shirt deal if Im not carefull with my movements and its now even starting to hurt while mtbing when putting my hands on the handlebars. A family friend who happens to be a doctor told me I have bursitis. Has any one of you guys dealt with this before? How long does it take to cure? What did you do about it? 

Abel F


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

Go to an ortho doc and get checked. It sounds like a bigger problem than bursitis.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

:shocked:
Now you scared me! What do you think could be the worst case scenario?

I have an appointment today with an orthopedist


Thank You


----------



## jhhall (Nov 14, 2005)

I had it for a long time and earlier this year finally got to the ortho. He sent me to PT and literally within a couple of sessions it was gone. I stopped PT and it slowly started coming back. 

I only noticed it when doing certain things above my head. Bench press and pull ups seemed to aggravate it. Also riding my single speed for more than a couple of hours did as well. I was about to start PT again when I suffered a grade 3 shoulder separation on that shoulder so not sure what issues ill have once I heal from that.

But good luck and you're doing the right thing be seeing an ortho. 

How's the riding in SPS? I've been there a few times visiting friends but never thought of riding there.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks four your responses. I went to have an ultrasound taken on friday and it turns out its not bursitis but rather tendinitis. 

The strangest thing happened today. Yesterday we went on our tipical ride. Its was a pretty long climb but instead of coming down the same way, we took a detour to some old singletrack on the side of the mountain. I was thinking on taking it very easy so I wouldnt hurt my shoulder but that proved to be impossible. The first 2 kilometers of that trail had been reclaimed by the jungle. fallen trees everywhere, mud, streams, zillion of roots etc.. We had to carry our bikes through most of those couple of km. We were falling like flies everywhere, insects biting us, leaves and branches scrapping our skin. The trail was sloped and super slippery. I had to use my left arm as much as my right one. I hit it, extended it, reached for stuff with it, held on to dear life with it, fell on it. fell with it, bent it. I basically beat the S%^t out of it. I had no choice, I was sure the next day was going to be miserable and that I had damaged my tendon even further. When I woke the next day, I couldn't believe what I was feeling, my shoulder was feeling sooooo much better. It felt almost cured. I still have a little bit of pain when I lift my arm over 90% but its about 10 times less than the days before. What the hell happened???

jhhall, good to know you've been around here, let me know next time you come by.


----------

